# monoblock vs modular wheels?



## hjohns (Oct 13, 2000)

i've been wondering about this for quite some time now. What is the difference between a 1-piece (monoblock, in the case of OZ) and more-than-1-piece (modular) wheels? OZ sells the same wheels in both monoblock and modular. So, what's the difference? there are subtle styling differences, but is this all?


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: monoblock vs modular wheels? (hjohns)*

Moving to wheel and tire forum... they can help you there.
- Anthony


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: monoblock vs modular wheels? (adg44)*

Modular wheels are assembled wheels in two or three parts. They look cool but are generally heavier because they have more parts. Theoretically you can "injure" a wheel lip and have a new one installed. The centers can be used for many more rims thus more applications.


----------

